# Stereo Integrity Nick vs. 155-159 dB @ 34 Hz



## sundownz (Apr 13, 2007)

YouTube - Nick Gets a Demo

He can feel the SQ


----------



## KARPE (Nov 9, 2008)

that other dude wasnt even wearing plugs... yikes


----------



## Riveted1 (Oct 23, 2008)

The look on his face is priceless. Looks like he ate a bunch of Warheads!


----------



## m115919h (Jun 12, 2008)

I don't know how that other guy isn't deaf!


----------



## hotcress (May 24, 2009)

looks like he's very used to it.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Would it surprise you if he had damaged his hearing to the point that he isn't fazed by loud low notes

There are limits with time amounts that will spell the end to your hearing in the range that you are constantly exposing your self too


----------

